# Easy walk harness Size



## Guest (Nov 22, 2013)

Hi, I purchased an easy-walk for my 4 month old pup Zara. I bought a "large" thinking she will grow in it, but trying it on her I am wondering if a large will always be too big for her, even when she is full-grown. Do I need a large for an adult V or a medium? (I am going to purchase a medium for now, but I am wondering if I should return the large or keep it).
Thanks!


----------



## abatt (Jul 10, 2012)

We had a medium easy walk harness for our pup at about 4 months. But it was rubbing his skin raw behind the front legs.

Switched to medium "freedom no pull harness" with velvet lining. The lining is really soft, comfortable and very gentle on those areas that don't have too much fur protection. He is 18 month now and is still wearing medium. A lot of dogs in our neighborhood switched to freedom harness after they saw it on him.


----------



## solefald (May 16, 2013)

Yes, large is too big. Also, we've tried a bunch of different harnesses and none of them fit right. I have 5 sitting in my desk drawer right now... Then someone recommended a Freedom No-Pull harness and it's great! Dre is 5+ month old now, weights 41lbs and wears medium. This harness should be good for another 3-4 months for sure.


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

Chase is 40lbs and we use a medium too.


----------



## Ksana (Mar 30, 2013)

Marcus used to wear a small harness with velvet padding when he was younger and it worked great. A couple of weeks ago I tried a medium one on my pup and it was too small (he has a deep chest and is 50 pounds). Extra-large was way too big. So I ordered a large one and can't wait for it to arrive.


----------



## Melissa_DT (Jan 9, 2013)

I also tried out the Freedom No Pull harness and it worked out great. I ordered a medium when Bentley was about 6 months old and he is now just a few days shy of a year and the medium still fits perfectly with some room to loosen it still. I originally ordered a large thinking I would need it but changed my mind and switched my order to a medium and I'm glad I did because a large would have been way too big.


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2013)

Hi, everobody seems to like the freedom no-pull harness, but I see from pictures that the loop is in the back, so I don't understand how that will prevent Zara from pulling?


----------



## abatt (Jul 10, 2012)

It actually has both front and back loop. The right way to stop from pulling is to use both, but we use the front loop only and it works great.


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2013)

Ok then wath i found is not the right model. Can someone please give me more info on where to purchase the freedom no-pull harness, or what's the company name?
Thanks!


----------



## Melissa_DT (Jan 9, 2013)

I ordered mine from here:

http://2houndswholesale.com/No-Pull-Harness/


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2013)

Thanks!!!


----------



## Kafka (Jul 24, 2013)

http://www.keepsafecollar.com/View.aspx?page=dogs/products/collars/easywalk/sizing

This fitting chart worked well for me to find the right size.


----------



## solefald (May 16, 2013)

It prevents from pulling because it tightens up around rib cage when they try to pull. This alone works great and i never even use the front ring. But when front is used, it just turns them when they pull.


It is made by Wiggles, Wags and Whiskers. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PtNU_Tes68U


----------



## MCD (May 4, 2013)

Dharma is 6 months old and is about 33 pounds. She wears a medium Easy Walk Harness. It only has a loop at the front on the chest. She has a lot of room to expand into it. This really seems to work effectively as The dog walker who is 60 some years old says that it helps her arms and shoulders. It works with me too as I have shoulder problems from the car accident in June. Dharma loves to chase leaves and snowflakes.


----------

